#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Όροι δόμησης σε τοπογραφικό για τακτοποίηση αυθαιρεσιών

## nonen

Καλησπέρα,

στο τοπογραφικό για τακτοποίηση ποιους όρους δόμησης αναγράφουμε σε περίπτωση που αυτοί έχουν αλλάξει από τότε που έχουν γίνει οι αυθαιρεσίες;

Έχω περίπτωση όπου χτίστηκε το αγροτεμάχιο (εκτός σχεδίου) με άδεια και γίνανε υπερβάσης πριν το 2003. Με το ΦΕΚ 308 Α' - 2003 απαιτείται πλέον πρόσωπο 25μ για να είναι οικοδομήσιμο, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει πλέον. Έχω δηλαδή ένα άρτιο και μη οικοδομήσιμο αγροτεμάχιο.

Τι θα γράψω;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου όποιοι είναι πιο συμφέροντες για τον ιδιοκτήτη, με αναφορά και στον χρόνο ισχύος τους. Σε παρένθεση και τους σύγχρονους όρους δόμησης.
Το τοπογραφικό αυτό έχει συγκεκριμένη χρήση, για την τακτοποίηση του αυθαιρέτου και μόνο.

----------

